# Camera



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Looking for a good camera under 200 bucks. trying to find one as I've lost mine some how and looking for one that is good with taking pics with fish tanks as that is what it will be used for 9 out of 10 times. I know most of the time stuff is posted here for fish tanks but hey I figured it is good here.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Fujifilm Finepix s700. Great camera for a point-and-shoot model.
I haven't taken more than a few hundred pictures of fish with it, but in the right settings, turns out really decent pictures. Just don't expect it to capture small schooling fish going 500 miles an hour.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My sister got an 7 MP Olympus with coke reward points that looks identical to the FE-210. I saw the FE-210 at OfficeDepot for $80 and elsewhere for $100. It is a little slow (lag time) and uses AA batteries. She bought rechargeable 2000 mAmp batteries for it and stole a 1M xd card from her father. Its obviously entry-level, but a camera like this was $300+ only a few years back. Olympus has horrible tech support and used xd cards which are different from everyone else. But its a nice camera, worth looking at.

What you want to look for is a good macro mode. Macro lenses are better, but I don't think you will find a replaceable lens camera and lens in your price range.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I was looking at this I have no idea about cameras but here it is. It says on bestbuy.com that it is an advance camera.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8739966&type=product&id=1202429847854


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It looks ok to me, but I don't know enough about them. Also look at optical zoom. The higher the better for little fish. 

The last camera my Dad (person who know photography) bought was a little Panasonic. He got it because it has a Leica lens and fits in his pocket. It also has relatively little lag.

Lag times don't seem to be posted anywhere, but the longer the lag, the more likely the fish is out of frame. Lag is the only real drawback of digital cameras, IMO. Go to the stores and check out the lag times for yourself.

Save room in your budget for a fast memory card.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well before I buy that I am getting a c02 system to get my tank going then alot of plants. Then next pay check I will get camera unless I find the one I have right now.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A symptom of MTS is putting you tank stuff about your people stuff.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

What? is MTS


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

multiple tank syndrome


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

That little PowerShot isn't half bad for the kind of camera your looking for.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL EMC7. Yap I love them all. Ya I like the look but will go to bestbuy and test it out before i buy it


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree, optical zoom is going to be your friend with fish pics. That camera that Dylan (Flamingo) suggested would be a good one. 10x optical zoom.  And looks to be in your budget....I'd jump on that one.

Some people think megapixels are what you are looking for, but thats not true for fish pics...you want the best zoom you can get for the money. And if it has a macro mode, thats even better.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok great well most likely I will get the Fujifilm Finepix s700. As many people like ti and it does fit in budget. Well after I get everything for my FW and SW tanks off to get camera lol. (man I will never get a car at this rate)


----------

